# Just some pictures (:



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Figured I'd make a thread for just all of my pictures, rather than spamming with threads for each hedge. So here goes. Playing with macro a lot.
Here's Uno McBoono

















































Neytiri x Faolan Boy 2 (Sold yesterday, I was taking advantage of his modeling skills)


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute! What great models!


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Some neat macros you shot there, and Uno's a good model!
What camera did you use?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

horge said:


> Some neat macros you shot there, and Uno's a good model!
> What camera did you use?


Using a nikon coolpix s4300 for now  my big canon got stolen


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

All clean 
Uno's








Neytiri's


----------

